# Lebanese man marries 12 year old



## novasteve (Feb 9, 2014)

Man who allegedly wed 12-year-old in jail

There on a student visa


----------



## Damien (Feb 9, 2014)

Muslim - so it's alright? Yeh, right!!


----------



## novasteve (Feb 10, 2014)

I notice the libs attacking me in the gang rape story are ignoring this one


----------



## Shaarona (Feb 10, 2014)

novasteve said:


> Man who allegedly wed 12-year-old in jail
> 
> There on a student visa



Well he belongs in jail.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 10, 2014)

Twelve's the age for a Jewish woman to marry. It's also the age they have their Bat Mitzvah ceremony transitioning from 'girls' into 'women.' Because Islam bases so much of it's theology on Judaism, this sort of thing is to be expected. 

Religious marriages are common (as distinct from civil marriages with a marriage license and such.) The FLDS do it frequently mixing in polygany.

It's an ongoing interesting legal question if a jusrisdiction allows freedom of religious practice, where is that line drawn? Obviously you don't then allow every little thing a religion may aspouse. But when some key component of most every religion is marriage, and you forbid the exercise of that religious rite on secular grounds, you're really taking a big bite out of the freedom to exercise religion. In the case of mainstream major faith like Islam, Christianity, Hinduism, etc. often times young marriage is going to be a thing. Lumping it in with statutory rape definitions is iffy at best.

Here in the US, while age of sexual consent is a variable from 15-18, the age to marry is often less and if married counts as an affirmative defense to a violation of the age of consent. As here in Missouri where the AoC is 17, but you can marry with parental consent at 15 (or younger with judicial consent.) And Rhode Island goes one step further recognizing the Jewish tradition of marrying first-cousins as an affirmative defense to the state's incest laws:

§ 15-1-4  Marriages of kindred allowed by Jewish religion.  The provisions of §§ 15-1-2 and 15-1-3 shall not extend to, or in any way affect, any marriage which shall be solemnized among the Jewish people, within the degrees of affinity or consanguinity allowed by their religion. 
15-1-4

The marriage isn't contested in the Australian case. The article states he was charged with dozens of statutory rape charges after having had a sexual relationship with the young woman. On that count, he broke the law. But he was also married at the time (presumedly.) I'm not Australian, and I can't say I care a whole lot about how they define their marriage and age of consent laws. But on a strictly religion and the law level I think they made the wrong decision. If he did everything right by his reliigon and religious laws, then it's simply secular law vs religious law knocking heads together and as is often the case, secular law winning.

I condemn him for breaking local laws, but not the overall act.


----------



## bianco (Feb 10, 2014)

> Jewish tradition of marrying first-cousins



Oh dear.


----------



## bianco (Feb 11, 2014)

Police charge imam Riaz Tasawar, believed to have overseen the ?marriage? between a 12-year-old girl to a 26-year-old man | News.com.au

_Screengrab of Imam Riaz Tasawar from the Mayfield Mosque / Picture: Supplied 

THE Pakistani imam charged with conducting the alleged &#8220;marriage&#8221; of a 12-year-old girl to a 26-year-old man has been sacked from his mosque, an Islamic leader said. 
Police arrested Riaz Tasawar, 35, on Monday outside Parramatta police station.

He was interviewed by police before becoming the first person in NSW charged with the solemnisation of a marriage by an unauthorised person since Bureau of Crime Statistics and Research records began in 1994.

The offence carries a maximum penalty of a $500 fine or six months&#8217; jail.

Police allege Tasawar was the imam who proceeded over the &#8220;marriage&#8221; in the living room of the girl&#8217;s family home in the Hunter region on January 12. Tasawar had been the resident imam of a mosque in the region for the past four years but allegedly conducted the marriage in secret, without telling anyone from the mosque&#8217;s governing body, the Islamic Centre of Newcastle. _

#####

Well there you go.


----------



## Politico (Feb 11, 2014)

novasteve said:


> I notice the libs attacking me in the gang rape story are ignoring this one



That's what happens when your agenda is hating on non white people. I could present the same story and have a discussion.


----------



## novasteve (Feb 11, 2014)

Arabs are white, moron.


----------



## Politico (Feb 12, 2014)

No they're not. They're Arab.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 13, 2014)

Damien said:


> Muslim - so it's alright? Yeh, right!!



Duck Dynasty so its all right?


----------



## Damien (Feb 18, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Damien said:
> 
> 
> > Muslim - so it's alright? Yeh, right!!
> ...



What have ducks to do with it?


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 18, 2014)

Where does he think he is, Mexico?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 18, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Where does he think he is, Mexico?



Uh no, Duck Dynasty is set in the US south. 

That's not where the DD's themselves live but they pretend to be in south someplace when they get dressed in drag and laugh at the idiots who buy their lies.

Someday, maybe you can get to know a real Mexican. If you do, you'll learn they are very family oriented and would never marry off their baby girls like the DD assholes want. Much more so than Americans. 

Until then, just keep on lying.


----------



## Imperious (Mar 25, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Where does he think he is, Mexico?
> ...



It's obviously a insensitive, racist troll who gives no damn about online respect to others. Keyboard warriors at their finest.


----------



## Political Junky (Mar 31, 2014)

Girls marrying at 12 used to happen in the US.


----------



## Detector (Apr 22, 2014)

There is something seriously wrong with a culture that allows this to happen.


----------

